# Forex Factory



## ftw129 (28 June 2013)

Does anyone else use Forex Factory and are you currently unable to open up the website or is it just me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## captain black (28 June 2013)

ftw129 said:


> Does anyone else use Forex Factory and are you currently unable to open up the website or is it just me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




It's not just you 

It's been down all day.


----------



## ftw129 (28 June 2013)

captain black said:


> It's not just you
> 
> It's been down all day.




Thanks for that!

Any alternatives?

Just need something to show me any high impact news coming out tonight that can effect the major currencies. 

Looks like this will do the trick...

http://www.dailyfx.com/calendar?tz=...=true&cny=true&high=true&medium=true&low=true


----------

